# الكناوت cut out



## selehdar (26 مارس 2009)

نسمع كثيرا عن الكتاوت ....

ياليت تعلمونا وش هو بالضبط مع صورة
1-وش فايدته
2-وكيف يركب
3-وش المشكلة اذا استغنيت عنه
-4وانواعه اذا في منه انواع
5-واية لازمة الفيوز في الدايرة مادام في كناوت
يا ريت يا ياباشمهندسين تردوا عليا في الجزئية دية ضروري ضروري

وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 مارس 2009)

*الشرح قريباا*

يالله ياقادر على بعـث الأمـوات
يا جا علاً بيـن الأوادم تفـاوت 
وغير التفاوت بالهياكل والأصوات
أرزاقهـم و عقولهـم ماتسـاوت 
يارب الأرض و يابديع السماوات
فرق هواجيسـاً بقلبـي تخـاوت 
وابرج العيـنٍ ماتهنـا بغفـوات
دايم تشاوتها الطواري مشـاوت 
وروحٍ يلايمها من الهـم لقـوات
هذا لها أكثر من سنه ماتشـاوت 
وقلبٍ يخمنه هواجيسـه أفـوات
مثل الطيور الجارحـه لاتهـاوت 
خطراً بعد قلوا إرجـال المـروات
يلذع كما تلـذع فيـوز الكتـاوت


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 مارس 2009)

لايوجد فرق بين كتاوت واخر الا بالحجم , اذ يوجد
انواع كتاوت ذات حجم كبير قليلا ونوعيات ذات حجم صغير نسبيا .

الاسلم لتمديدات وتوصيلات كهربائيات 
السياره تركيب كتاوت عند الحاجه اليه . 

وطبعا حسب الحاجه التي سيركب من اجلها الكتاوت 
يتم تركيب الكتاوت بالتوصيلات المناسبه للوظيفه
التي سيؤديها الكتاوت .

اذا كانت هناك حاجه لتركيب كتاوت يتم تركيبه ليؤدي
وظيفه معينه بالسياره ... مثال ::

كتاوت لسلف السياره .
كتاوت لتقوية اضواء السياره .
كتاوت لتغيير السالب الى موجب بالسياره .
... الخ .

والله اعلم .


----------



## selehdar (27 مارس 2009)

متشكر جدا علي المعلومات بس متهيألي مش كل دي وظيفة الكناوت
اكيد لية وظايف تانية


----------



## زيد جبار (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات ولكن نريد توصيح اكثر . مع تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل 
الكتاوت أو (Cut out) هو قاطع تيار كهربي ، وكل ما يقوم بهذ ه الوظيفة يطلق عليه الاسم ، وأشهر قاطع تيار فى نظام السيارة الكهربي هو قاطع التيار الموجود بين مولد الكهرباء في السيارة والبطارية ، ووظيفته قطع التيار العكسي ، وهو التيار الذى يحاول المرور من البطارية الى ملفات المولد ويؤدى الى حرق هذه الملفات ، ويحدث هذا التدفق العكسي فى حالة انخفاض خرج المولد عن جهد البطارية وذلك في حالة بدأ التشغيل أو خفض سرعة المحرك ، وهناك أنواع لهذا القاطع او الكتاوت ، يبدأ من جهاز كهروميكانيكي وهو يتكون من ريلاى ونقاط تماس ، الى قاطع تيار يعمل الكترونيا ، و في مولدات الجهد المتغير الحديثة ( Alternator ) تقوم مجموعة الدايود ( Diodes) بعمل قطع التيار العكسي كما يتم تنظيم شدة التيار ذاتيا ، وتبقي الحاجة فقط الى منظم الجهد ليحافظ على جهد مناسب للاحمال حتى لا تتأثر بزيادة خرج المولد عند السرعات العالية ، أما الفيوز ات فلا يخفي عليك ان وظيفتها حماية الدائرة الكهربية عند زيادة شدة التيار المفرطة وذلك عند حدوث قصر (short) في الدائرة . 
هذا شرح مختصر ولكنه وافي ، واذا رغبت في زيادة بيان فتحت أمرك .


----------



## selehdar (28 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف شكر وانا مستني الشؤح الوافي


----------



## commander 15 (28 مارس 2009)

selehdar قال:


> نسمع كثيرا عن الكتاوت ....
> 
> ياليت تعلمونا وش هو بالضبط مع صورة
> 1-وش فايدته
> ...



اخي الكريم 
هل تقصد الكتاوت المخصص للدينمو( cut out ) ام تقصد الكتاوت الموجود في اغلب الدوائر الكهربائية في السيارة والذي يسمى ( relay ) وهي القطعة المكونة من ثلاث اطراف او اربع اطراف واكثر 
والتي تركب مثل الفيش 
فإن كان هذا ما تقصده فسأخبرك ما اعرفه عنها 
والله اعلم​


----------



## زيد جبار (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي . A mak وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

الكات اوت ( cut out ) وهو اداه تقوم بتنظيم عمليه الشحن للبطاريه

بمعنى انه كما قلنا يتم تغذيه الدينامو
لتوليد الكهرباء ولاحظوا ان الدينامو متصل دائما بالبطاريه اى انه يحصل
على مصدر تغذيه دائم واذا لم يتواجد منظم لتغذيه الدينامو سيظل يخرج تيار
الى مالا نهايه اى انه مثلا الدينامو يخرج 14 فولت وقوه دافعه 10 امبير
ولا يوجد ما ينظم عمليه التغذيه له فستذيد الكهرباء الخارجه منه الى مثلا
20 فولت وعندما تذداد سيذيد تيار التغذيه وهكذا ستظل الكهرباء الخارجه من
الدينامو فى ذياده مستمره الى مالانهايه وبالتالى ستتلف جميع المكونات
الكهربائيه الموجوده بما فيها البطاريه ذاتها وذلك لأنها تعمل فى حد معين
من الفولت والامبير

وكيف يعمل الكات اوت ؟؟

على عكس مايعتقد الكثيرين الكات اوت لا يثبت
تيار خروج الدينامو بل يثبت تيار التغذيه الواصل له عن طريق البطاريه
وبذلك عند تثبيت جهد التغذيه يتم تثبيت الجهد الخرج عند مقدار معين 

ويتعرض الكتاوت الى عطلين فقط وهما :

اما فتح كامل لدائرة الكتاوت ( open ) مما يؤدى الى احتراق بعض مكونات الدائره الكهربيه للسياره بما فيها البطاريه 

او قطع فى توصيلات دائره الكتاوت ( cut )
مما يؤدى الى قطع تيار شحن الدينامو نهائيا وهذا اقصى ما يفعله هو تفريغ
شحن البطاريه اذا لم يراه سائق السياره او ينتبه اليه مبكرا 

بعض النصائح للمحافظه على الدينامو 

1 المراجعه الدائمه لأطراف الدينامو وهى ليست بالصعبه فهما طرفين فقط 

2 استخدام بطاريه مناسبه لحجم المحرك من حيث السعه والقوه 

3 الانتباه الكامل للمبة بيان الشحن الموجوده فى اى تابلوه سياره ( المرسوم عليها بطاريه ) وطريقه عملها كالتالى 

عند فتح الكونتاك اضاءت اللمبه واذا استمرت مضاءه بعد ادارة المحرك فمعنى هذا انه هناك عطل فى الدينامو 

اى استفسارات لا تترددوا اتركوها فى رد وسأجاوب عنها ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

السياره مكونه من حوالي 10000 قطعه

الكتاوت (relay)

وهي في ابسط صورها ملف كهربي ملفوف علي قلب من الحديد -يبقي مغناطيس - بيجذب قطعه حديد لاخري فتوصل الكهربا بين الحدتين دول
الفوائد
اولا عدم صدور شراره كهربيه اثناء التوصيل والقطع وبكده هتمنع التصاق الجزئن ببعض و تعريض الاجزاء الالكترونيه للتلف
استخدام طاقه صغيره لوصل اسلاك ذات سعه كهربائيه كبيره المارش مثلا فلو كان علي الكونتاكت علي طول كان طار 





ترس البندكس 

وهو فائدته انه زي الترس الخلفي للعجله (البسكيلته) بيمنع الحركه في اتجاه ويسمح بها في اتجاه اخر
طيب يمنع يسمح ايه الكلام ده هنبسطها
خلينا في العجله لو انت بتبدل جامد ومافيش الترس ده يبقي سيادتك لازم تفضل تبدل بدون توقف والعجله ماشيه
طب لو منزل هيبقي اللي بيسوق وحظه يلحق يرفع رجله او اصابه محققه لان العجله الخلفيه والبدال ماشين مع بعض
نطبق علي ترس البندكس
لما ندور السياره المارش بيدور لو الموتور دار هيبوظ المارش لانه اسرع والمارش هيدور علي طول ومشاكل فنيه وهندسيه كتير
بوجود ترس البندكس ده اول ما المحرك يدور يمنعه من انه يدور المارش معاه
طيب هو مكون من ايه
ترس الناقل للحركه وترس تاني او مسامير طبعا بلا قلوظه تحت متركب عليه قطعه حديد علي سوسته السوسته دي تخلي ال حديده دي تفوت الترس في اتجاه ولو حاول انه يلف عكسه الحديده دي تقف عكس اتجاه حركته
كان فيه حاجه زمان كان اسمها المنافله وكانت تقوم مكان المارش وبسبب الحكايه دي كان فيه اصابات بالكوم للي ملحقش يشد المنافله


عداد السرعه (اميبر السرعه)


المهم فيه منه الكتروني وده بيعتمد علي سنسور او سناسر جمع سينسور
وفيه منه مغنومكانيكي وده العادي بيشتغل ازاي
فيه سلك طالع من الجير بوكس واصل للعداد ده ومتركب عليه مغناطيس بيلف في اتجاه السلك نفسه
المؤشر بتاع العداد اساسا متثبت علي مغناطيس او عده مغناطيسات موجوده حول المغناطيس اللي متركب علي السلك طيب وبعدين
السلك هيلف فهياخد معاه ويشد مغناطيس بتاع المؤشر لما السرعه تزيد المغناطيس هيدور بسرعه يعني هيمر اسرع فيبقي قوه الشد اكبر يشد بدوره المغناطيس بتاع المؤشر فيتحرك تبعا لقوه الشد اللي هي مرتبطه بالسرعه اللي بنقرها



البوجيهات (spark plugs)والهيتر (glow plugs)

البوجيه وهو عباره عن جسم خزفي يمر به سلك واللذي يمر به تيار كهربي بمتوسط 10000 فولت ويؤدي الي حدوث شرر كهربي الذي يقوم بدوره باشعال خليط الشحنه في داخل السلندر وهو له مقايس كتير مثل قطره و درجه حرارته وعدد الاقطاب ماده الصناعه المقاومه طول الاقطاب الخ
الهيتر وده موجود في محركات الديزل وهو عباره عن سخان
بيقوم علي بدء التشغيل فقط حيث ان الديزل ليس له بوجيهات ولا اسبراتير والشغلانه دي كلها و الشحنه بتشتعل بسبب سخونه وضغط السلندر 



الموضوع ده هيتجدد باستمرار


منقووول


----------



## commander 15 (29 مارس 2009)

هذا لكتاوت من الداخل


----------



## commander 15 (29 مارس 2009)

http://home.howstuffworks.com/relay1.htm

افتح الرابط تظهر دائرة بها كتاوت باللون الاحمر ومفتح سوتش اخضر . 
اضغط السوتش الاخضر تعمل الدائرة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (31 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]منظم دائرة الشحن لمولد التيار المستمر بالسيارة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ( رغم أن هذه الوحدة – والتى تسمى مجازا "[/FONT]**Cut out **[FONT=&quot]" لا تستخدم كلها مع مولدات التيار المتردد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**Alternator**[FONT=&quot]" وهي المولدات الحديثة ولكن يستخدم منظم الجهد فقط ، وبشكل الكتروني - نعرض له بالشرح لاحقا - الا أنها تشرح عمليا كيف تسخدم مجموعة "[/FONT]**Relays**[FONT=&quot]" لتُكون جهاز للتحكم الآلي، وهي فائدة - من وجهة نظرى – تستحق التعرف عليها للمهندسين ).[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وظيفته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : هو جهاز يعمل علي التحكم في خرج المولد لتلبية شروط تشغيل الاحمال الكهربية والبطارية .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ويشتمل علي ثلاث وحدات لكل منها وظيفة محددة وهي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]أ – قاطع التيار العكسي ([/FONT]**Cut out**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ب – منظم الفولت ([/FONT]**voltage regulator**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]منظم شدة التيار ( [/FONT]**Current regulator **[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*-*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : يرتفع الفولت عند انخفاض الامبير [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ويرتفع الامبير عند انخفاض الفولت [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أ – قاطع التيار : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تظل نقطة التلامس ([/FONT]**A**[FONT=&quot]) مفتوحة عم طريق الياي ([/FONT]**spring**[FONT=&quot]) ([/FONT]**S1**[FONT=&quot]) عند توقف المولد عن الدوران .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- عند بداية دوران المولد يتدفق التيار خلال ملفي التوالي والتوازى في اتجاه الارضي ([/FONT]**B**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]-يتولد مجالا مغناطيسيا في الاتجاه المبين بالسهم المتصل مما يعمل علي غلق دائرة الشحن خلال نقطتى التماس ([/FONT]**A**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- عندما يبطئ المولد يتدفق تيار البطارية فى اتجاه السهم المتقطع مما يولد تيارا عكسيا في ملف التوالي .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- يعمل هذا التيار العكسي علي تلاشي مجال ملف التوازى ([/FONT]**shunt**[FONT=&quot]) ، فتفتح نقاط التماس بفعل الياي .[/FONT]*









*[FONT=&quot]ب – منظم الفولت :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- وظيفته الحفاظ على فولتية ثابتة في الدائرة وبالتالي حماية البطارية والاحمال الاخرى عند العمل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تظل نقاط التماس ([/FONT]**E**[FONT=&quot]) مغلقة عن طريق الياي ([/FONT]**S3**[FONT=&quot]) عندما يكون الفولت المتولد في الحدود المسموحة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- عند زيادة فولتية التيار المتولد بما يسمح بمرور تيار كاف خلال ملفي التوازى والتوالي ، تفتح نقاط التماس ([/FONT]**E**[FONT=&quot]) عن طريق الجذب المغناطيسي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تحت هذه الظروف يمر التيار المتولد خلال المقاومة ([/FONT]**R2**[FONT=&quot]) الى الارض ([/FONT]**F**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تخفض هذه المقاومة الاضافية الموجودة في دائرة المجال مما يؤدى الى التحكم في فولتية خرج المولد .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ج- منظم شدة التيار (الامبير) :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تكون نقطة التلامس ([/FONT]**C**[FONT=&quot]) مغلقه في وضع التشغيل العادى عن طريق شد الياي ([/FONT]**S2**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- عند مرور التيار الزائد خلال ملف التوالي فإن نقاط التلامس ([/FONT]**C**[FONT=&quot]) تفتح بواسطة الجذب المغناطيسي ، عندئذ فإن تيار مجال المولد يمر بالضرورة خلال المقاومة ([/FONT]**R1**[FONT=&quot]) الى الارض .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تع0مل هذه المقاومة الاضافية في دائرة المجال علي تخفسض تيار المجال مما يؤدى الى التحكم في شدة تيار خرج المولد .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تكون قيمة المقاومات التى يشتمل عليها المنظم كالتالي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*
*R1 = 20 Ω*
*R2 = 30 Ω*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

وما هو الكات اوت ( الكتاوت ) وما وظيفته ؟؟

الكات اوت ( cut out ) وهو اداه تقوم بتنظيم عمليه الشحن للبطاريه

بمعنى انه كما قلنا يتم تغذيه الدينامو
لتوليد الكهرباء ولاحظوا ان الدينامو متصل دائما بالبطاريه اى انه يحصل
على مصدر تغذيه دائم واذا لم يتواجد منظم لتغذيه الدينامو سيظل يخرج تيار
الى مالا نهايه اى انه مثلا الدينامو يخرج 14 فولت وقوه دافعه 10 امبير
ولا يوجد ما ينظم عمليه التغذيه له فستذيد الكهرباء الخارجه منه الى مثلا
20 فولت وعندما تذداد سيذيد تيار التغذيه وهكذا ستظل الكهرباء الخارجه من
الدينامو فى ذياده مستمره الى مالانهايه وبالتالى ستتلف جميع المكونات
الكهربائيه الموجوده بما فيها البطاريه ذاتها وذلك لأنها تعمل فى حد معين
من الفولت والامبير

وكيف يعمل الكات اوت ؟؟

على عكس مايعتقد الكثيرين الكات اوت لا يثبت
تيار خروج الدينامو بل يثبت تيار التغذيه الواصل له عن طريق البطاريه
وبذلك عند تثبيت جهد التغذيه يتم تثبيت الجهد الخرج عند مقدار معين 

ويتعرض الكتاوت الى عطلين فقط وهما :

اما فتح كامل لدائرة الكتاوت ( open ) مما يؤدى الى احتراق بعض مكونات الدائره الكهربيه للسياره بما فيها البطاريه 

او قطع فى توصيلات دائره الكتاوت ( cut )
مما يؤدى الى قطع تيار شحن الدينامو نهائيا وهذا اقصى ما يفعله هو تفريغ
شحن البطاريه اذا لم يراه سائق السياره او ينتبه اليه مبكرا 

بعض النصائح للمحافظه على الدينامو 

1 المراجعه الدائمه لأطراف الدينامو وهى ليست بالصعبه فهما طرفين فقط 

2 استخدام بطاريه مناسبه لحجم المحرك من حيث السعه والقوه 

3 الانتباه الكامل للمبة بيان الشحن الموجوده فى اى تابلوه سياره ( المرسوم عليها بطاريه ) وطريقه عملها كالتالى 

عند فتح الكونتاك اضاءت اللمبه واذا استمرت مضاءه بعد ادارة المحرك فمعنى هذا انه هناك عطل فى الدينامو 

اى استفسارات لا تترددوا اتركوها فى رد وسأجاوب عنها ان شاء الله


----------



## shadi-ayman (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## سمير شربك (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع المفيد ويعطيكم العافية على الأجوبة المفيدة


----------



## عمروعمور (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## blackmatel (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## engine1 (4 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يجزيكم خير


----------

